# Sleeping way more than usual



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

The last two weeks, I just feel so tired. A week ago Saturday, I laid down in bed around 5 pm and woke up 7 am on Sunday (excpet brief waking for bathroom use). Last Sunday when I got home from church, I laid down and woke up 2 hours later. This morning I turned on the TV to watch "my programs" and promptly fell asleep again and awakened about 90 minutes later. Even with so much sleeping, I feel as if I had none. A few years ago I had sleep analysis done and although the results were "inconclusive", my doctor ordered a CPAP for me. I used it for a year and saw no difference in how I felt. Would being an untreated diabetic make me feel this way? It's been almost a year since my last fasting glucose test and it was 119 then (126 is the value at which a person is considered a diabetic). I wouldn't be surprised if this year I will become an "official" diabetic - not surprising since it runs in both sides of my family.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 8, 2019)

Diabetic exhaustion is one of the many symptoms, a family history is another... ,but you already know that.
Size of meal is important-that eating 5-6 times  a day is  something I can't do.  Most of us, mind our p's and  q's on the many restrictions,
then grow tired of can and can't's.  I've got 20+ years of following guidelines,-said 'no more.'   
That does not mean I stuff myself with sugar, but the rules are too great a burden after a couple decades.


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 8, 2019)

If it were me, I would schedule a visit to my primary care physician.  Excessive sleepiness could be a sign of a serious problem.  

The most common causes of excessive daytime sleepiness are sleep deprivation, obstructive sleep apnea, and sedating medications. Other potential causes of excessive daytime sleepiness include certain medical and psychiatric conditions and sleep disorders, such as narcolepsy.


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2019)

Depression can cause a person to sleep excessively.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 8, 2019)

jujube said:


> Depression can cause a person to sleep excessively.



Yes, and turn off all cable news.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 8, 2019)

The older you get the more sleep you need and the more you sleep the more you need.  It's a vicious circle.  I think my naps are too long, anywhere from 2-4 hours!  So some days I rebel and refuse to take a nap and then I'm feeling tired all day and falling asleep by 6pm.  They say to listen to your body, so I will take a nap and obey my body.  When I do take a nap I don't go to sleep until about 11-12.   If you feel well otherwise, try to schedule your day nap at the same time and see how it goes.  I take mine from 1pm to 3 or 4pm.  ALL animals take naps when they can, the body needs a recharge in the middle of the day.


----------



## Lc jones (Oct 8, 2019)

My husband told me that I snored my head off when I went to bed. I now have lost 40 pounds no longer snore and sleep through the night. I’ve been told by my doctor that fat will deposit around throat and chest cavity and can create a barrier causing you to snore and have difficulty breathing.  I don’t know if this pertains to you but it was my experience and the doctors advice that helped me out.


----------



## win231 (Oct 8, 2019)

debodun said:


> The last two weeks, I just feel so tired. A week ago Saturday, I laid down in bed around 5 pm and woke up 7 am on Sunday (excpet brief waking for bathroom use). Last Sunday when I got home from church, I laid down and woke up 2 hours later. This morning I turned on the TV to watch "my programs" and promptly fell asleep again and awakened about 90 minutes later. Even with so much sleeping, I feel as if I had none. A few years ago I had sleep analysis done and although the results were "inconclusive", my doctor ordered a CPAP for me. I used it for a year and saw no difference in how I felt. Would being an untreated diabetic make me feel this way? It's been almost a year since my last fasting glucose test and it was 119 then (126 is the value at which a person is considered a diabetic). I wouldn't be surprised if this year I will become an "official" diabetic - not surprising since it runs in both sides of my family.


Fasting glucose at 100 or over is considered "pre diabetic."  That may account for feeling tired, along with other symptoms - frequently thirst, increased urination (age can do that, too).  It may help to cut back on processed carbs - pasta, bread, crackers, chips), & also simple sugar like soft drinks, cookies, etc.


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

You'd think that having high glucose would make one feel more energetic in order to burn the extra sugar, like why the thirst increases because the body is trying to dilute it. Go figure.


----------



## toffee (Oct 9, 2019)

to be honest it may not be diabetic thing ' dont know where u live but temps falling lower can cause it too'
it could be  many a  problem even  Anemia more likely ……..


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not anemic according to my last blood test. I think the syndrome you mentioned is seasonal affective disorder (SAD).


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2019)

I always feel more sleepy during the darker days of the year. I think some of us are programmed to hibernate during the winter months.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2019)

debodun said:


> You'd think that having high glucose would make one feel more energetic in order to burn the extra sugar, like why the thirst increases because the body is trying to dilute it. Go figure.


I thought the same thing.  But extra sugar in the blood means it's not getting into muscle cells to be used for energy.  The thirst is because your body is trying to flush the extra sugar out.  It does that by stealing water & sending it to the kidneys.  That's what causes the thirst.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

I have Diabetes and I can't sleep more then a half hour at a time. I wake up and then it takes me forever to fall asleep. I can't remember the last time I slept through the night without waking up so many times. It has nothing to do with my diabetes,but I don't know what the cause could be.


----------



## win231 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> I have Diabetes and I can't sleep more then a half hour at a time. I wake up and then it takes me forever to fall asleep. I can't remember the last time I slept through the night without waking up so many times. It has nothing to do with my diabetes,but I don't know what the cause could be.


Lately when I have trouble falling asleep, I'll be short of breath & my heart will be pounding.  I've checked my sugar & learned that (at least with me) it goes way up when I go to bed.  When it's over 300, I'll take 4-5 units of insulin, then I'm able to sleep.  You might check & see if it's a pattern.


----------



## rgp (Oct 9, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Diabetic exhaustion is one of the many symptoms, a family history is another... ,but you already know that.
> Size of meal is important-that eating 5-6 times  a day is  something I can't do.  Most of us, mind our p's and  q's on the many restrictions,
> then grow tired of can and can't's.  I've got 20+ years of following guidelines,-said 'no more.'
> That does not mean I stuff myself with sugar, but the rules are too great a burden after a couple decades.



Agree here big-time.......when a person has followed the restrictions for some time, and particularly when no real results are observed ........going back to eating like we remember is very appealing. 

I've always questioned........If this restrictive diet & quest for the perfect exercise regime is supposed to be so good for me now? How did I get like this? {arthritis, pre-diabetes, heart disease etc.} ?

I have always eaten good . good food , little to no junk, seldom to excess. Fish was always the mainstay of my diet, and I exercised regularly , 1.5-2.0 hours p/session, 3-5 times p/week . A boxer's style , cardio & weights, etc.

Genetics.......as has been said , where one's genetics fall short.....problems arise.


----------



## Pete (Oct 27, 2019)

jujube said:


> Depression can cause a person to sleep excessively.


So true lately I have been sleeping/in bed for 10-11 hours every night. I link this sleeping directly to depresson but haven't been able to find a psychologist in the Dallas area I can afford to talk to.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 27, 2019)

Pete said:


> So true lately I have been sleeping/in bed for 10-11 hours every night. I link this sleeping directly to depresson but haven't been able to find a psychologist in the Dallas area I can afford to talk to.


I just Googled "free or low cost mental health services dallas tx" and saw a ton of places.  You sure you're looking hard enough?


----------



## Pete (Oct 28, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I just Googled "free or low cost mental health services dallas tx" and saw a ton of places.  You sure you're looking hard enough?


Thanks 'Pepper'
I have told my kids for years a computer search is only as good as the question you ask... I'll try again with your words


----------



## Pete (Oct 28, 2019)

Pepper said:


> I just Googled "free or low cost mental health services dallas tx" and saw a ton of places.  You sure you're looking hard enough?


Just tried you wording nothing within 20 miles of me in Little Elm Texas and that brings up my second problem... though I may have driven 4,800 to get here from Alaska I now do not drive except to my son's home and food shopping.


----------



## toffee (Oct 28, 2019)

yes me too' maybe the medi  who knows 'but weather change has a lot to do with your body ….but I do like the clocks going back  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2019)

Pete said:


> Just tried you wording nothing within 20 miles of me in Little Elm Texas and that brings up my second problem... though I may have driven 4,800 to get here from Alaska I now do not drive except to my son's home and food shopping.


Just googled "free rides to medical appointments dallas tx" and there are services providing this, you would have to contact for specifics; what about hitching rides with your kids?  You drove them around when they needed it, I bet.  Good luck, Pete.


----------



## slobee (Oct 29, 2019)

Allergies in the fall make me feel tired. Usually for most of October.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

Pete said:


> Just tried you wording nothing within 20 miles of me in Little Elm Texas and that brings up my second problem... though I may have driven 4,800 to get here from Alaska I now do not drive except to my son's home and food shopping.


Good luck, Pete!  Hang in there!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2019)

Pete said:


> So true lately I have been sleeping/in bed for 10-11 hours every night. I link this sleeping directly to depresson but haven't been able to find a psychologist in the Dallas area I can afford to talk to.


Pete,

Talk to your PCP and your insurance company to see what is available, treatment options, medications, the cost of a copay for a visit to a mental health professional, etc...

Good luck!


----------



## gennie (Oct 29, 2019)

Diabetes II and sleep.  I was having sugar crashes (going too low) during the night and they were waking me.  I now take reading just before going to bed and if lower than a certain number, I drank a high protein/low carb meal supplement.  It helps stabalize me during the night and I sleep better. 

 Just saying what works for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 29, 2019)

I get very sleepy and want to sleep more if I am bored or have lost interest in what I am doing.   For instance, if I am waiting around for a repair guy or something like that and don't want to undertake anything that might make me miss them coming, I'll get very sleepy.  Or if I'm going through old papers  or something like that that is deadly dull, I'll get sleepy -- in that case I think it's a form of avoidance.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 29, 2019)

My sleep is all over the place, some nights I only sleep like 6 hours, some nights I sleep 10 hours.  It doesn't worry me unless it happens night after night or if I don't know why I'm doing it (family problems, worrying about something, worked on the yard the day before).  On ''perfect nights'' I sleep 7-8 hours without the aid of an alarm clock to wake me.


----------

